# iPad and productivity



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

As a homeschooling mom with 5 kids and a part time job, watching television during the day has never been high on my list of priorities. However, today I discovered something that may change my life! I started watching a show on my iPad over breakfast. Then I just picked it up and moved to cleaning the kitchen. I carried it from room to room as I did my morning routine. It was like having a tv in every room! Do you know how fast folding laundry went? 

Every day I find yet another reason to love this thing.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

That a great idea. I am going to do that when I am cleaning tomorrow. I know what you mean. I love my iPad more every day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm going to do that when I think about cleaning tomorrow. 

Betsy


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I do that with my iphone dock listening to Pandora or NPR. I'll have to try it with my iPad!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Sounds great!  Were you using the ABC app?  (is that the only way to watch tv programs?)


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> Sounds great! Were you using the ABC app? (is that the only way to watch tv programs?)


Yes, I was using the ABC app. I've also been using the netflix app. I've been pleasantly surprised by the quality of the video.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

MrTsMom said:


> Yes, I was using the ABC app. I've also been using the netflix app. I've been pleasantly surprised by the quality of the video.


I have not tried Netfix yet. I should try it soon.


----------

